# Echo - technically limited study



## lindseyj (Jun 7, 2010)

my physician did a 2d echo with doppler and color flow and says that it is technically limited study- he can view everything but the pulmonic valve so how should i code this? 
Thanks


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 10, 2010)

There is a difference in what test was performed vs what was able to be viewed

If a full echo and doppler were performed then code for that. The fact that it was "technically limiting" and he did not get a clear view of the PV is irrelevant.

Look for maybe a 2nd Dx for this study, maybe pt obesity 

Assuming there were no equipement or tech issues involved that lead to substandard results, the "technically limited" could actually support medical necessity for a f/up procedure


----------

